# Failed to initialize the Application object!



## fredvs (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello. 

On a FreeBSD 64 system, with Linux 64 emulated, I can run fpc console Linux 64 applications. 
For example fpc-linux 64 run and compiles perfectly on the emulated system. 

It can run also Xorg applications compiled with C, like XCalc, XEyes, XEatrh,... 

But for running some Xorg applications, there is that error message at loading: 

```
Failed to initialize the Application object !
```

Do you have a idea what library is used to initialize application object ?

Many thanks.

Fre;D


----------



## fredvs (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello.

Solved, it was a problem of a dependency of dependency with wrong ELF.
Now, I can compile and run Linux applications too on FreeBSD.

;-)

Sorry for the noise.

Fre;D


----------

